# 91 Stanza, Flat spots in acceleration



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

I was having issues with my lifters and head gasket leaking so i went ahead and ordered a rebuilt head. While i was at it swapping the head, i replaced and cleaned everything i could get my hands on.

It seems to run great now, more power then i have ever felt the car put down! But i feel at some points the acceleration hits flat spots while it works its way through the RPM range.

What i have done:

-Replaced head
-All new gaskets
-Replaced all vac and coolant hoses
-New o2 (Bosch)
-cleaned MAF, IACV, TB, intake runners and plenum, and secondaries with proper cleaners for each
-Set timing to 15 BTDC (per sticker under the hood)
-Fresh 10w30 Dino with half a quart of ATF to help the lifters bleed
-New plugs, wires, cap and rotor

The Car: 1991 Stanza XE, 119k. Nothing special except i made this when the stock air box broke off doing a tune up in the winter, and i am working on cleaning up the wiring.

There must be something i missed or something that's not set right, but i'm not sure where to look from here.


----------

